# Paletting Lipsticks?!?



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 23, 2007)

I am so tierd of carrying 500 lipstick tubes in my case.  I am running out of room.  I was wondering if I could take the lipsticks and either crush them in a lip palette or melt them and let them harden again?  I don't know if anyone has tried or done this before and if so, how??  Maybe I would just get the mac lipmix palette and cut the lipstick at the base,  and crush or something, who knows??  Thanks for the help.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yup you can definitely do that!  The lipmix palette is perfect for it.  I suggest smooshing the lipstick into the well and then melting it to get that pretty finish on top.  Good luck!  Post pics if you try it!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 23, 2007)

think I could nuke it in the mirco till they melt then leaven them out to harden or put in fridge???  thanks again.  Also, I found some empty lipstick palettes at japonesque that hold 14 on each side with a divider.  I am only worried that by one being upside down the lipstick could go everywhere? Maybe not since it will be dried.  But, they also have just a 14 slot with just a plain cover.


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (Feb 23, 2007)

I use the Japonesque pallete also, works well, I put mine in the microwave, but you have to keep an eye out because not all lipsticks melt at the same time. And when they harden back they couldn't move if you wanted them to. They stay put. If you are looking for a really cheap alternative, go to your local drug store and pick up a couple daily pill organizers, they work just the same.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 23, 2007)

I use something like the pill organizer from ArtBin. lol it's cheep and you can get different sizes of boxes. I like the clear plastic containers best because you can see directly in the box and if you have more than one (like me) you will know what in what. i've done he melting and i've cut the lipstick off and smushed it in.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 24, 2007)

Japonesque palettes, MUFE empty lip pans and lip palettes, lots of ways to do it. I'd suggest not melting them however, as it can alter the performance of the product.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 24, 2007)

I use the 2-sided Japonesque palette for mine...never had a problem with them getting everywhere. And since I mix nearly all my lip colors-rather that using a color straight from the tube (it's the art kid in me) so the built in palette comes in pretty useful.

I also second not melting them...I'm too scared of what the change would do to the lipsticks to try.  I just mushed mine up with a palette knife & used lotsa Q-tips to clean up the edges.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 24, 2007)

I just cut it off and smush it into a palette. I would be too worried that it would get messy and I would waste it.


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Feb 24, 2007)

i use a pill organizer i use some nail polish remover on a q-tip to remove the ink of the days of the week and also u dont need to cut them if u have patciants do what my husband does to all my lipsticks ..... he turns them  while squeezing the sides untill it feels really loose and slowly pull them up and out it works perfect after like the second time u do it and smash them in  and use a butter knife to smooth the to of them out!... but over all no nuking!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love when my husband started doing this to my lipsticks hes always thinking of something like that because he likes when i b2m cuz it saves him money...lol... and i think he enjoys messing with my make up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but hey its space saving, which leaves me room for alot more M.A.C!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways hope that helped let me know if it works as good for you and it does for me!


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Feb 24, 2007)

ohh he also said that the creamier ones are ver delicate so becareful cuz he says those are the ones he has the most trouble with but if u do have an accident he said get a bobby-pin and pull the rest out  but most should be able to be pulled out  with no problem if u loosen them up right and take it veryyyy veryyyy slowwwwwwww...lol


----------



## little_angel (Feb 25, 2007)

i just got frustrated one day and took a little spatula and scooped all my lipsticks into the little screw top 5gram jars. i took my blowdryer and blasted the label on the bottom of the LS and peeled it and stuck it to the bottom of the jar. not quite as nicely organized as a palette, but still better than all the tubes because i can actually see the color through the jar.


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 27, 2008)

i did this with my cheaper drugstore lipsticks to try it, and it worked really well!!! I used pill boxes, mine are purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and see through, and they're weeklies, so its just seven slots with individual caps... its really nice looking actually! 
And what i did was crush them into the slots, and then blasted them with my hairdrier until they were melted. It looks really nice, and actually i think the lipsticks look prettier now than when they were in the tube ahahahah maybe thats just my imagination!!!
The melting did not alter the lipsticks AT ALL! i really love it because i used never to wear lipstick because i couldnt stand opening each and everyone of them... so i just wore lipgloss
now i can just hold the seethrough lip palette in front of my lips and choose which color looks best with my eye MU!!! 
I love it!!!


----------

